# Dartford Tunnel verses M6Toll road pricing structure



## sheringham (Mar 24, 2006)

Hi

Having read the thread re Amerian RVs and the Dartford Tunnel prices which appear to be either £1 or £2.

If the principle of these structures is same namely to shorten the journey time and overcome an obstacle the compare the above with M6Toll road prices.

Class 1 Motorbikes £2.50
Class 2 Cars £3.50
Class 3 Cars + Trailers £7.00
Class 4 Vans & Coaches £7.00
Class 5 HGV Movable feast between £7 > £11

There is a £1 reduction between the hours 2300 > 0600

Then compare these prices with the Peages per kilometer unit cost for a MH in France and Spain. 

Another example of Pirates and "Treasure Island" ?


Ron


----------

